# So Why are Second Life Furries...



## Kurama0900 (Jun 18, 2010)

...Generally hated? The majority posts I've seen about furries on Second Life are hate posts.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 18, 2010)

FAF furries are self-loathing. They have no life, so they get off to hating other furries with no life and pretend they're better people for it.

Discuss!


----------



## Icky (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> FAF furries are self-loathing. They have no life, so they get off to hating other furries with no life and pretend they're better people for it.
> 
> Discuss!


Translation: The people of FAF are a bunch of big meanieheads.

Discuss.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> FAF furries are self-loathing. They have no life, so they get off to hating other furries with no life and pretend they're better people for it.
> 
> Discuss!



Does not apply to me.



Icky said:


> Translation: The people of FAF are a bunch of big meanieheads.
> 
> Discuss.


 I thought this said "metalheads" for a second and I lol'd.

On topic: People find Second life generally pathetic because of the very premise of the game. If you have enough time/money to live out a Second Life the implication is that you're not using your actual one to the fullest.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> On topic: People find Second life generally pathetic because of the very premise of the game. If you have enough time/money to live out a Second Life the implication is that you're not using your actual one to the fullest.


 
Usually the same people who spend their free time engrossed in video games, TV, or online forums. :->


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Usually the same people who spend their free time engrossed in video games, TV, or online forums. :->


 
All of those are constructed to accomplish a goal. Games have an objective, T.V. has a plotline, and forums fuel discussion and debate. I've never been on it but Second Life does none of this. 

So basically because Second Life isn't as popular, yeah.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> All of those are constructed to accomplish a goal. Games have an objective, T.V. has a plotline, and forums fuel discussion and debate. I've never been on it but Second Life does none of this.
> 
> So basically because Second Life isn't as popular, yeah.


 
I've never used Second Life either, but it seems like it would be an open-ended type of game in which the goal is whatever you make of it, and therefore requires more imagination than games or TV.

But I don't know, I've never used it. :3


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I've never used Second Life either, but it seems like it would be an open-ended type of game in which the goal is whatever you make of it, and therefore requires more imagination than games or TV.
> 
> But I don't know, I've never used it. :3


 
That's actually a pretty good point. An Italian Professor I know actually uses it to get her students to learn the language. There's an interesting goal if I've seen one.

The problem is that the goal, like most goals when given to humans becomes about sex.


----------



## Rayden (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> FAF furries are self-loathing. They have no life, so they get off to hating other furries with no life and pretend they're better people for it.
> 
> Discuss!



A lot of them are just kids I think.

As far as Second Life goes, I have yet to try that program. It Looks interesting, when I get the time I might download it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2010)

Axelfox.


----------



## Riv (Jun 18, 2010)

I played that game for a week (long before I became a furry), enticed by the offer of an open-ended world, in which I could produce 3d models that could be seen by many people. After a short time, I realized;

A) The game isn't very fun unless you spend money.
B) Half of the game map is occupied by 80 ft dildos.
C) The 3d modeling system SUCKS.
D) 3d models which are meant to look sexy creep me out, especially when half of them are probably dudes.
E) The client was buggy as hell, and one of the few programs ever to crash on my computer.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Axelfox.


 
Pretty much says it all right there.


----------



## Akro (Jun 18, 2010)

Secondlife is a stereotypical thing associated with furries, so I can understand why non SL furries would get annoyed by it.


----------



## Runefox (Jun 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Axelfox.


 
Yeeeeeeeup.

In general, SL furs are seen as self-important, and the SL screenshot spam on the FA mainpage not long ago (and to some extent continuing through to today) probably has a lot to do with that. Axelfox in particular was pretty much a stellar example of this, running around on every message board he could find (including law study boards, conservative boards, etc) talking about furry and how Second Life is a name to be taken literally and how successful he is as an escort. Anyone who didn't think he was awesome for it was called a griefer - That or he pulled the fursecution card.


----------



## Aden (Jun 18, 2010)

My biggest beef is the people that try to pass it off as a 3D modeling application.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 18, 2010)

Because there are Furries that make money selling their Second Life avatar as an escort.  And then expect people to not mock them for it.

Let me repeat:  There are Furries that sell their e-self, their e-furry self, to be someone's fuck-buddy, and then try to act as though there's nothing wrong and that it's not why they use Second Life.

Oh, and they're only about one peg away from Youtube Furs when it comes to demanding respect / "FURRY PRIDE!".


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

As Perverted Impact already stated, AxelFox

But also because SL furries have the tendency to be whiny or slutty, or a combination of both


----------



## Attaman (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> As Perverted Impact already stated, AxelFox
> 
> But also because SL furries have the tendency to be whiny or slutty, or a combination of both


 But we can't judge them for being Slutty, Willow.  We go to FAF, and thus all of us are super-slutty Furries who be hypocritical to mock them for that.  Next you're going to say we are can't be irate when people are flamingly "YIFF GAY FUR PRIDE!" on here, as we're obviously predominantly flamers too.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Attaman said:


> But we can't judge them for being Slutty, Willow.  We go to FAF, and thus all of us are super-slutty Furries who be hypocritical to mock them for that.  Next you're going to say we are can't be irate when people are flamingly "YIFF GAY FUR PRIDE!" on here, as we're obviously predominantly flamers too.


 We're slutty by default just because we hang around on a furry website

And when people start saying that, can I at least throw up a little in my mouth?

From all the talk on here about SL furs soliciting yiff and stuff..yea


----------



## Horrorshow (Jun 18, 2010)

I have never seen anything on SecondLife that didn't make me mad.

Also, it's safe to assume that if you're on SecondLife, you lack a FirstLife.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> I have never seen anything on SecondLife that didn't make me mad.
> 
> Also, it's safe to assume that if you're on SecondLife, you lack a FirstLife.


 Or a Half Life...I couldn't resist


----------



## Thatch (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> FAF furries are self-loathing. They have no life, so they get off to hating other furries with no life and pretend they're better people for it.
> 
> Discuss!


 
Oh, there's also literal internet whoring, where people have cybersex for real money, obscene avatars and general deviancy that's even more profound than one can honestly accuse FA of.

Hell, SL is basically a glorified chat, only for sparklesluts, in which people, save for a selected few who actually MAKE anything, pay actual money to grow their epeens.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Usually the same people who spend their *free time* engrossed in video games, TV, or online forums. :->


 
Key word.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have yet to see a Lombax avatar, therefore I am uninterested.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 18, 2010)

Because it's a game where you apparently stand around and talk. What the fuck kind of game is that, I want to be a badass ninja who decapitates communist dinosaurs on the moon!


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Because it's a game where you apparently stand around and talk. What the fuck kind of game is that, I want to be a badass ninja who decapitates communist dinosaurs on the moon!


 They had a documentary on how this guy abandoned his real life to "live" in SL


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Axelfox.


 [this]

It's also because most people who play Second Life tend to brag about their avatars on it and none of us give a shit. 

Also, this forum generally looks down upon people who play "games" just to have their avatar fuck someone else's.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They had a documentary on how this guy abandoned his real life to "live" in SL



That sounds like it'd be really boring to watch.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> That sounds like it'd be really boring to watch.


 I didn't get past 5 minutes


----------



## Kobu (Jun 18, 2010)

I played Second Life for a while, it was okay, but nothing really spectacular.  They have clubs and shit for us to go to, but I found everything to be buggy as hell (on a good computer) and decided that it wasn't worth the hassle.  I grew bored of that game insanely quickly, and found the only thing fun to do was shop... with my money.  Bad idea for me to continue playing.


----------



## Delta (Jun 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Because it's a game where you apparently stand around and talk. What the fuck kind of game is that, I want to be a badass ninja who decapitates communist dinosaurs on the moon!


Ninja Gaiden 4?

I don't play SL, because there's nothing to actually play.
I go on there like once a week for about five minutes just to see who's on.
Its quite boring and if I'm on there longer than that, its because I'm standing around, talking with a friend.
Past that, there's no point in downloading it unless you like to a consistent flow of e-furry drama, really laggy 3d sims
and people streaming shitty techno music all the time. I originally got the game just to look around for fantasy/Utopian landscapes and I've not really been to impressed by anything.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 18, 2010)

I played it once and it sucks,there is nothing to it.

Blue Mars will put it out of business.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Axelfox.


 
This, just do a search for his threads and you'll see why most are sick of Second Life in general here on FAF.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Axelfox.



this



WillowWulf said:


> Or a Half Life...I couldn't resist



Lol



WillowWulf said:


> They had a documentary on how this guy abandoned his real life to "live" in SL


 
Sounds boring :/
Srsly, SL is fucking rediculously boring. I tried it. FOR TEN MINUTES. I may be, well me, but those guys are just pathetic.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 19, 2010)

SL is basically a graphical chat room. And like most online games without anything for single players, if you don't find some nice groups, you'll be pretty much bored stiff. 

SL is also covered in bugs...and proves Freud right in almost every way. What happens when you give people potential to create things in Second Life? The first thing they create will likely be penises and ways to animate your characters having sex.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Axelfox.


 
Fuckin' this.

SL's alright if you can actually build stuff.  c:


----------



## Kajet (Jun 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Axelfox.


 
Where the hell is the [THIS] button?

I actually don't mind some discussion about SL BUT... it usually ends up with people talking about what club is better, what avatar is overused or who makes the best dick... very rarely does the conversation mention stuff like sims that are unique or shit to see, places to hang out without someone dry-humping/clipping into a pole and wanting a tip.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> My biggest beef is the people that try to pass it off as a 3D modeling application.


 
hey it's hard to fuck that nissan
eh


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 20, 2010)

So, things I've gathered from this topic:

Axelfox
Lack of goals
Hardcore boredom
Bored of discussing penis models

Anything I missed? All of these are viable reasons, and honestly I can see why people would hate Second Life after reading through this topic. Personally? I'm only on it to pass the time, and I have several friends on there that I keep in contact with that hang around a few places. I first originally joined because - well - I heard about it in a VERY OLD GamePro magazine as it was being developed and tested, and thought it sounded interesting. And then when I got into it, I was playing it mostly for the RP.

I stopped for about two years, and then came back with more money (I had plenty to spend. =/) and bought myself new and nifty avatars - started "DJ'ing" at a few clubs, and yes: got around, having sex.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2010)

cause of you guys bitch about FA rules when you guys ignore it





and oh cause of AxelFox

to be truthful: Cause you most of you guys lost your first life to it like AxelFox
we dont mind if you are on it time to time, but when you going as fucking far as to ask your job to pay you to be on Second life...das it man, GAME OVER, GAME OVER MANG!


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Axelfox.


 
THIS^^^ 
He made to many threads about it.


----------



## Don (Jun 20, 2010)

I've never played Second Life, but I've always thought of it as a stupid waste of time. The whole purpose of games, in my opinion at least, is to 'escape' from the hum-drum of everyday life and do something extraordinary. We'll never get to storm the beaches of Normandy, play on a national soccer team, or fly through space on a blingy ship in our lives. While there are some fantastical elements in Second Life, it is for the most part just a glorified chat room.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 20, 2010)

You people are right,because it's telling that companies like Reuters news service bailed out of Second Life and that many are setting up shop in Blue Mars or Inworldz. Second Life is going down soon and you can tell it by the news stories on Massively. Recently they laid off some Lindens.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 21, 2010)

I took some time to look up Axelfox.

...

Christ, not even *I* publicize myself that much.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 21, 2010)

Kurama0900 said:


> I took some time to look up Axelfox.
> 
> ...
> 
> Christ, not even *I* publicize myself that much.


 But you aren't an escort.  You don't escape your janitorial job by selling yourself online for cash.

... Right?


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 21, 2010)

Attaman said:


> But you aren't an escort.  You don't escape your janitorial job by selling yourself online for cash.
> 
> ... Right?



I don't openly admit it, and I keep it as much on the down-low as I can. I know this community's stance against SL Escorts. To be completely honest, I've had frequent e-Sex over these past few months, but I've never "charged" for anything - most of the people I've "screwed" or "have been screwed by" (Sadly, I keep both a male and a female avatar) maintain a close friendship with me.

But no. I don't use it as an "escape." I only use it because - quite frankly - I get bored real easily with other games. I work as an administrator for Army Community Services over here in Korea, which is a great job that I'll be keeping over the Summer until I move back to the States.


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Kurama0900 said:


> I don't openly admit it, and I keep it as much on the down-low as I can. I know this community's stance against SL Escorts. To be completely honest, I've had frequent e-Sex over these past few months, but I've never "charged" for anything - most of the people I've "screwed" or "have been screwed by" (Sadly, I keep both a male and a female avatar) maintain a close friendship with me.


 
You seem like a levelheaded person, so I'll ask - why do you even participate in "e-sex" at all? It sounds sad, desperate, and unrewarding.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> You seem like a levelheaded person, so I'll ask - why do you even participate in "e-sex" at all? It sounds sad, desperate, and unrewarding.


 
I think you may have (inadvertently?) insulted a large percentage of furries...


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Kajet said:


> I think you may have (inadvertently?) insulted a large percentage of furries...


 
I fail to see the problem here


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 21, 2010)

Kurama0900 said:


> I took some time to look up Axelfox.
> 
> ...
> 
> Christ, not even *I* publicize myself that much.




Yeah,there is much epic Lulz to be had by people like that.


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Yeah,there is much epic Lulz to be had by people like that.


 
...


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Who's Axelfox?


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Who's Axelfox?



A Loser with a capital L.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> A Loser with a capital L.


Isn't that redundant?


----------



## Marley (Jun 21, 2010)

It might have something to do with the SL porn.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Marley said:


> It might have something to do with the SL porn.


Ewww, I've seen that stuff. Makes my eyes bleed. DX


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> You seem like a levelheaded person, so I'll ask - why do you even participate in "e-sex" at all? It sounds sad, desperate, and unrewarding.


I'm wondering this, too.

SecondLife is okay for just building shit or flying around, but that gets real boring real quick.
To actually stick with it (especially when you bring the sex aspect into it) seems to speak volumes on a person's inadequacies with their real life.


Ersatz said:


> Ewww, I've seen that stuff. Makes my eyes bleed.  DX


 Holy shit.
It's a sandslash.
But IRL.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> You seem like a levelheaded person, so I'll ask - why do you even participate in "e-sex" at all? It sounds sad, desperate, and unrewarding.


 
Why do people roleplay?

It's probably difficult to believe, but everyone I've had "e-sex" with on Second Life has done it for the sake of Roleplay. None of us have any attaching feelings towards each other. We do it only for the sake of roleplaying our characters.

Now, personally, I don't feel inadequate at all. I'm right where I should be, in life, and I can't be any more happy with it.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 21, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I'm wondering this, too.
> 
> SecondLife is  okay for just building shit or flying around, but that gets real boring  real quick.
> To actually stick with it (especially when you bring the  sex aspect into it) seems to speak volumes on a person's inadequacies  with their real life.
> ...


^_^



Kurama0900 said:


> Why do people roleplay?
> 
> It's probably difficult to believe, but everyone I've had "e-sex" with on Second Life has done it for the sake of Roleplay. None of us have any attaching feelings towards each other. We do it only for the sake of roleplaying our characters.
> 
> Now, personally, I don't feel inadequate at all. I'm right where I should be, in life, and I can't be any more happy with it.


 So it's kind of like a circle-jerk without the touching, then?


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> So it's kind of like a circle-jerk without the touching, then?



Pretty much, I guess.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Isn't that redundant?


 
No less redundant than axelfox's posts...


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 21, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Isn't that redundant?



I was tired when i wrote that.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't understand the point of roleplaying in Second Life in the first place, other than fantasy-based wish-fulfillment.

When written, roleplay can help expand on ideas and characterization for stories.
In Second Life, you don't have to think. You just pull out an item and the avatars do all the work for you.

And I don't see why sex always has to be a part of roleplay.
Themes, sure. Implied, sure. But actually detailing the act? Just... why? Why if not for your personal sex life actually lacking?


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 22, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't understand the point of roleplaying in Second Life in the first place, other than fantasy-based wish-fulfillment.
> 
> When written, roleplay can help expand on ideas and characterization for stories.
> In Second Life, you don't have to think. You just pull out an item and the avatars do all the work for you.
> ...



I tried Second Life once,but most of Second Life seems to be deserted and uninstalled it. Inworldz and Openlife Grid seem to have more people in it. Tell me when LL fully incorporates the themes from Snowcrash and i'll probably like it.


----------



## Viticus (Jun 27, 2010)

There are some of us that go into Second Life who don't have virtual sex....  I am injured in RL so I 'play' just for something to do since I can't get out of my home.  I've been in SL since beta (off and on) and yeah... it's turned into this sex/yiff filled place, of course now it has it's own area and you must be age verified to even get into such places...  But there are still some folks that just go in to have fun.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Who's Axelfox?


 All of his posts were about Second Life, and he would cry when people said they didn't like it


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 27, 2010)

Viticus said:


> There are some of us that go into Second Life who don't have virtual sex.... I am injured in RL so I 'play' just for something to do since I can't get out of my home. I've been in SL since beta (off and on) and yeah... it's turned into this sex/yiff filled place, of course now it has it's own area and you must be age verified to even get into such places... But there are still some folks that just go in to have fun.



I read on a forum that Phillip Linden replaced M. Linden,i will probably get back on SL later on,when i'm sure he will fix everything that M. Linden messed up.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 27, 2010)

second life is an outdated, unstructured, and overall boring application(I refuse to call it a "game"). The vast avatar customization, however, immedietly caught the attention of countless furries. Where there is open customization, there will be NSFW content. Where there is a large furry population, there will be NSFW content.
Does that sum it up?


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 27, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> second life is an outdated, unstructured, and overall boring application(I refuse to call it a "game"). The vast avatar customization, however, immedietly caught the attention of countless furries. Where there is open customization, there will be NSFW content. Where there is a large furry population, there will be NSFW content.
> Does that sum it up?


No. That answers why furries _use_ Second Life, not the OP's actual question.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> No. That answers why furries _use_ Second Life, not the OP's actual question.


 No, that actually implies that SL furries are there because they can be major sluts


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jun 27, 2010)

my point is that most SL furs look like socially-deprived sex addicts. That's a bad thing.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 27, 2010)

Secondlife is trying to take over the world in cahoots with Gene Ray and his harmonic time cube.

EDIT: And they did WTC too.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No, that actually implies that SL furries are there because they can be major sluts


Which does not answer why they're hated. Plenty of people on the forums are major sluts and yet not hated. :V



Slyck said:


> Secondlife is trying to take over the world in cahoots with Gene Ray and his harmonic time cube.
> 
> EDIT: And they did WTC too.


This.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You've gotta be kidding


Well, let's make a list of all the people on the forums who are major sluts, shall we?


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Well, let's make a list of all the people on the forums who are major sluts, shall we?


Just because they're a slut and they're on this forum doesn't mean we automatically like them, but there's a difference between when that's all someone talks about here, and when it's a joking thing


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Which does not answer why they're hated. Plenty of people on the forums are major sluts and yet not hated. :V


 what the hell are you smoking, we hate those guys too, actually most of them quit FAF
my only post in here answers the question

"We hate those that are on it 24 fucking 7, that they lost their first damn life to it, who only fucking talk about SL and if you bad talk it you are automatically a troll or a fake fur as it seems to be a furry you must also have a second life or Furcadia. we dont hate those that are on it sparingly or maintain a first life over it.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

> "We hate those that are on it 24 fucking 7, that they lost their first damn life to it, who only fucking talk about SL and if you bad talk it you are automatically a troll or a fake fur as it seems to be a furry you must also have a second life or Furcadia. we dont hate those that are on it sparingly or maintain a first life over it.


See, _you_ answered the question--but you aren't that other guy, now are you?


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 28, 2010)

Well i think the reason most are hated for talking about SL is that most people think SL is all child avatars,Goreans,or pr0n,and stuff like the BBC didn't help. I know Blue Mars will put a end to SL.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> No shit, Sherlock. "Not hating" is not the same thing as "liking", though.
> 
> 
> Whatever I'm smoking can't be as strong as whatever you've got. I'm talking about major sluts, not SLfags. lrn2read.
> ...


 as a person who go on SL but maintain a first life I can

and I am talking about Major sluts on FAF, we dont like em


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 28, 2010)

edited


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> You both say "we" as though you speak for the entire userbase. Just wondering if that's true.  Or do you fancy youtrselves royalty? :3


 No, you can ask a number of people here what they think of the major sluts, they'll more than likely tell you the same thing


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> If you're the official spokesman for FAF, the userbase here has very poor taste.


 I'm not, but as a damn FAF regular I know how shit goes here
Then again you are a new fag, and thus Regulars automatically hate you till you do something smart, do note you havent done anything smart yet


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm not, but as a damn FAF regular I know how shit goes here
> Then again you are a new fag, and thus Regulars automatically hate you till you do something smart, do note you havent done anything smart yet


 He's done the opposite actually

And I don't hate new fags without a valid reason


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm not, but as a damn FAF regular I know how shit goes here
> Then again you are a new fag, and thus Regulars automatically hate you till you do something smart, do note you havent done anything smart yet


If only I cared what the regulars thought of me...

Scratch that--if they're all easily-annoyed twerps like you and Willow, I _want_ them to hate me.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> If only I cared what the regulars thought of me...
> 
> Scratch that--if they're all easily-annoyed little illiterates like you, I _want_ them to hate me.


 But the regulars aren't easily-annoyed little illiterates.  The people here who are against the sluttiness in the fandom are probably the only people who know what they're talking about.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Scratch that--if they're all easily-annoyed twerps like you and Willow, I _want_ them to hate me.


 He didn't just call me a twerp did he?

And basically, you're an attention whore?


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

N106 said:


> But the regulars aren't easily-annoyed little illiterates.


Two of them seem to be.



> The people here who are against the sluttiness in the fandom are probably the only people who know what they're talking about.


 
Okay. Let's expand upon that, though. SecondLife doesn't really account for much of that sluttiness, does it?

Even though he apparently hates me for no better reason than my fluency in English, I tend to think Crysix had the right answer. Considering that this entire fandom is obsessed with sex--whether someone's promiscuous or decrying the rampant sexuality--I cannot help but agree it's more having a problem with people who talk about one thing and nothing else.

tl;dr: Whitemountaintiger was wrong, Crysix was right, and Willow needs to get some Midol.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Considering that this entire fandom is obsessed with sex--whether someone's promiscuous or decrying the rampant sexuality--I cannot help but agree it's more having a problem with people who talk about one thing and nothing else.


 Ummm, yea
It gets annoying when all someone talks about is sex

Not only that, but if you haven't really realized, FAF is kinda different from a lot of other furry spots

And SL furs are notorious for two things, being huge crybabies or major sluts


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And SL furs are notorious for two things, being huge crybabies or major sluts


 specially when FA change the rules dealing with SL, they are constantly crying


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> specially when FA change the rules dealing with SL, they are constantly crying


 You know, I thought about downloading SL onto my computer, but it wasn't really worth the hassle 

I don't regret doing that


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ummm, yea
> It gets annoying when all someone talks about is sex


Wanna try counting all the threads on this forum that are about sex or have been derailed into a discussion related to it?



> Not only that, but if you haven't really realized, FAF is kinda different from a lot of other furry spots


Not really. FAF is just the opposite extreme, as far as I can tell--more concerned with decrying sluts and perverts than with being such. Still obsessed, just in the opposite direction.



> And SL furs are notorious for two things, being huge crybabies or major sluts


 
Furries in general are notorious for being huge crybabies or major sluts. I mean, have you ever read an ED article on one? :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Wanna try counting all the threads on this forum that are about sex or have been derailed into a discussion related to it?


 You want me to name the threads on these forums that are about sex, but have been derailed into a discussion flaming the OP?

The regulars here, 9 times out of 10 are joking around just to let you know

And while the last statement is true, guess what, that doesn't necessarily apply to FAF really
You grow a thicker skin here and you might actually get somewhere


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Wanna try counting all the threads on this forum that are about sex or have been derailed into a discussion related to it?


Wanna count how many of them get locked or or no longer on topic about the thread?



			
				ersatz said:
			
		

> Not really. FAF is just the opposite extreme, as far as I can tell--more concerned with decrying sluts and perverts than with being such. Still obsessed, just in the opposite direction.


our main aim is to not be a damn hugbox like the other sites, those that leave would call us Trollaffinity as we wont butt pat them for admitting for being a zoophile or partake in beastiality




			
				ersatz said:
			
		

> *Lifestyle *Furries in general are notorious for being huge crybabies or major sluts. I mean, have you ever read an ED article on one? :V


Fix'd 
and
 those that do get ED articles are the extreme ones or the ones fully deserving it as they did something very damn stupid to get one


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Wanna count how many of them get locked or or no longer on topic about the thread?
> 
> 
> our main aim is to not be a damn hugbox like the other sites, those that leave would call us Trollaffinity as we wont butt pat them for admitting for being a zoophile or partake in beastiality
> ...


Every part of this is true


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't suppose I really made it clear at any point, but I agree that SL is shit. Just looking at it makes my eyes bleed, and the one time I tried to play it (mother forgive me), it was like playing a 3D platformer for retarded kindergarteners on the Sega Genesis.



WillowWulf said:


> You want me to name the threads on these forums that are about sex, but have been derailed into a discussion flaming the OP?


No, though I suppose that would be easier.



> The regulars here, 9 times out of 10 are joking around just to let you know


I'll have to keep that in mind. It's been a while since I was actually active on a forum.



> And while the last statement is true, guess what, that doesn't necessarily apply to FAF really
> You grow a thicker skin here and you might actually get somewhere


Oh? Like where?
[sub]I noticed you didn't argue with me over you needing Midol, by the way. [/sub]



Crysix Fousen said:


> Wanna count how many of them get locked


What does that have to do with it?



> or or no longer on topic about the thread?


That's kind of the point of derailment, isn't it?



> our main aim is to not be a damn hugbox like the other sites, those that leave would call us Trollaffinity as we wont butt pat them for admitting for being a zoophile or partake in beastiality


There's a key difference between telling somebody "Hey, that's fucked up, get the hell out of here," and just starting a huge flamewar thread about cub porn every month.



> Fix'd


No, not fixed. Stereotypes don't have to reflect reality, remember? :V



> those that do get ED articles are the extreme ones or the ones fully deserving it as they did something very damn stupid to get one


Duh. How does that contradict what I said?
The "general" article on furries uses the same reputation.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> No, though I suppose that would be easier.


I like how you push everyone's proof to the wayside, because if you actually look at half of the threads, the fetish threads, they're probably locked for one reason or another



Ersatz said:


> Oh? Like where?
> [sub]I noticed you didn't argue with me over you needing Midol, by the way. [/sub]


 Growing a thicker skin, as in, the comments of others have no affect on you
By proving that you can actually handle yourself, people _might_ actually like you 

Oh, and I saw your Midol comment, but I really don't like replying to stupid snarky replies


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like how you push everyone's proof to the wayside, because if you actually look at half of the threads, the fetish threads, they're probably locked for one reason or another


Whether they get locked doesn't matter, Willow. What matters is that they're made in the first place.



> Growing a thicker skin, as in, the comments of others have no affect on you
> By proving that you can actually handle yourself, people _might_ actually like you


Being liked is boring...



> Oh, and I saw your Midol comment, but I really don't like replying to stupid snarky replies


Well, you're no fun.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Whether they get locked doesn't matter, Willow. What matters is that they're made in the first place.


 View it like this

OP makes the thread, and almost _every_ comment that comes after it is negative towards the OP
This makes the thread a battle between the OP and several members

We could care less about a person's fetishes


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> View it like this
> 
> OP makes the thread, and almost _every_ comment that comes after it is negative towards the OP
> This makes the thread a battle between the OP and several members
> ...


Ahhh--but if you really don't care, why flame the OP in the first place?


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Whether they get locked doesn't matter, Willow. What matters is that they're made in the first place.


 also note, they are often made by a newfag who then quickly get flamed by the regulars for doing such a thing as FAF will have nothing of it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> also note, they are often made by a newfag who then quickly get flamed by the regulars for doing such a thing as FAF will have nothing of it.


 There's also this


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 28, 2010)

To Op: if you want to talk about SL,then go to these sites.

http://www.sluniverse.com/php/

http://www.secondcitizen.net/Forum/

http://www.avatarsunited.com/


----------



## Delta (Jun 28, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Ahhh--but if you really don't care, why flame the OP in the first place?


 Because that makes complete, logical sense. This is the FAF :V


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

Winds said:


> Because that makes complete, logical sense. This is the FAF :V


 I dunno. If I see something I really couldn't care less about, I just don't reply. It's part of the reason my postcount is so low.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jul 1, 2010)

2nd life,because your first life sucks.


----------



## Aden (Jul 1, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> 2nd life,because your first life sucks.


 
How very original.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Second Life, because you need help wasting your first.


Improved! :3


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jul 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> How very original.


 
Well i saw it on a Macro from ED.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 1, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> Well i saw it on a Macro from ED.


I may not have much room to talk here, but, dude? Stop posting.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> I may not have much room to talk here, but, dude? Stop posting.


 That's not a reason for telling him to stop posting imo

All he did was use an overused phrase


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jul 2, 2010)

And this thread has served its purpose, if it's derailing over an image macro quote.


----------

